# Fisher Homesteader Leaking Like Exxon Valdez



## LilyBayXJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, all! I'm new to the forum, this is my first post. I fairly mechanically inclined when it comes to Jeeps, but not so much with plows.

So I bought a Jeep this past summer, an '06 Wrangler Unlimited, and it came with a 6'8" Fisher Homesteader. It seems to be in pretty good condition, but when the plow is raised it leaks fluid from what I think is a relief valve. I mean, it leaks a lot.

The dealership I bought it from put it on the Jeep. I had to drive it 60 miles home in heat of the summer, with fluid leaking and blowing all over. By the time I got home the front of my new Jeep resembled the Gulf Coast. I had parked the plow, but we got our first snow shower today in Northern Maine, so I figure it's time to address the problem.

Any ideas as to why it would leak like this? Too much fluid perhaps? I've attached a link to a parts diagram and some pictures below.

http://parts.fisherplows.com/
(Correct diagram found under "Homesteader" --> "Hydraulic Components")







Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe that screw is for quill adjustment. Been awhile since I worked on any homesteaders. Does the plow drift down on its own? How fast does the plow drop? You can try turning the screw in. Can't remember if it has an o-ring on the screw.


----------



## LilyBayXJ (Oct 24, 2013)

kimber750;1656343 said:


> I believe that screw is for quill adjustment. Been awhile since I worked on any homesteaders. Does the plow drift down on its own? How fast does the plow drop? You can try turning the screw in. Can't remember if it has an o-ring on the screw.


Yes, is does drift down. I forgot to mention that. It drops probably 1 inch/minute. I'll go try tightening the screw right now.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it coming from the quill or another spot? Hard to tell from the pic,,,and hard to see on the phone


----------



## LilyBayXJ (Oct 24, 2013)

That did it! I tightened the screw all the way down and it doesn't leak a drop. Quill adjustment? What does that do?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Quill is for your drop speed. So you may have to back it out a little


----------



## LilyBayXJ (Oct 24, 2013)

dieselss;1656377 said:


> Quill is for your drop speed. So you may have to back it out a little


Oh, okay. I backed it out a bit and it drops as it should. Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it.

Since I've lost fluid, I should probably consider replacing some. Does that go in the gray screw on the top of the reservoir? The setup didn't come with an owners manual... Is there a dipstick of some kind?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't dealt with them so I can't say. I will say maybe ck fishers website for all the info


----------



## LilyBayXJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, I'll check it out. Thanks again!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

LilyBayXJ;1656383 said:


> Oh, okay. I backed it out a bit and it drops as it should. Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Since I've lost fluid, I should probably consider replacing some. Does that go in the gray screw on the top of the reservoir? The setup didn't come with an owners manual... Is there a dipstick of some kind?


Yes you fill thru the gray vent plug. You will need to check the manual but think you fill to with in 2" or 3" of the top.


----------

